# HDMI Failure ?



## elkiehound (Nov 20, 2004)

When I connect to my Samsung 61" via HDMI HD-250, I get "No Signal" message. Works fine with component connection however.

I searched the HDMI posts however do not see any with this specific symption.

Is my HDMI port dead ?


----------



## mdryja (Dec 24, 2002)

Sounds like a dead card to me . . . . we had the same issue with one of our two HDMI cards (the other one simply gave a really bad picture).


----------



## aphex187 (Aug 29, 2004)

I've been reading about the HDMI failures lately and wondering if my own HR10-250 is suffering the same fate. I have it hooked up via HDMI to my Samsung DLP and once in a while I get just a green screen, unplugging the HDMI from the back of the TiVO and plugging it back in seems to fix the problem though.

Very strange


----------



## jaked (Feb 6, 2005)

Had 3 units all with the same problem- when connected via HDMI port, TiVO stops working. Very bad bug.


----------



## Dmut (Sep 30, 2003)

The cheap HDMI cables (like the ones that come free with your tv or box) often come loose. Thats why you are getting that green screen. I had that problem, switched to Monster Cables (which I usually think are a rip off), and now I don't have that problem at all anymore.


----------



## jaked (Feb 6, 2005)

how would you explain that Tivo itself gets stalled and I have to restart it?


----------



## mr_lucky (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I just got my brand new HR 10-250 installed today to go with my Toshiba 2 HDMI port plasma panel. The Tosh outputs to 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i.

As luck would have it, the installers took a powder right after the receiver was activated, leaving me to stumble onto the fact that with the receiver's HDMI output to the TV HDMI 1 port was only able to get 480i and 480p resolution - there is no sound, and a dark screen at 720p and 1080i. I tried to determine if I had a faulty HDMI 1 TV port by connecting the receiver to the TV's HDMI 2 port and got the same 480i and 480p result. 

I finally switched out the HDMI-HDMI cable for a different one, and tried outputting to each of the TV's HDMI ports. Same old result. Only the Component hookup works in all modes.

From the research I've been able to do here, it looks like this D* receiver has had significant problems with the HDMI connection, but I thought those were resolved earlier this year. 

Are others doing who have this or similar problems (no or half-assed HDMI performance)? What's the best course? Call and get a new unit or wait for the rumored upgrade? Help!!

Mr. Lucky


----------



## californiaTIVO (Jan 6, 2004)

My HDMI to DVI was working perfectly. I tried to hook up a DVDR but it was not working properly so I took it out. Now I get nothing with the DVI. I hit input digital and all I get is sound no video. I checked the cables on both sides and they are tight. I hooked up the component and regular av cables and it worked fine. How could this activity killed my DVI? Is there any way to reset? I wonder how I could have caused this by trying to install another device? Someone mentioned a bad card is that on the tv or receiver side? Can I get it fixed? I have had this unit less then a month Any help??


----------



## californiaTIVO (Jan 6, 2004)

californiaTIVO said:


> My HDMI to DVI was working perfectly. I tried to hook up a DVDR but it was not working properly so I took it out. Now I get nothing with the DVI. I hit input digital and all I get is sound no video. I checked the cables on both sides and they are tight. I hooked up the component and regular av cables and it worked fine. How could this activity killed my DVI? Is there any way to reset? I wonder how I could have caused this by trying to install another device? Someone mentioned a bad card is that on the tv or receiver side? Can I get it fixed? I have had this unit less then a month Any help??


If you guys are saying that component is just as good as HDMI to DVI I wont worry about it.


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

aphex187 said:


> I've been reading about the HDMI failures lately and wondering if my own HR10-250 is suffering the same fate. I have it hooked up via HDMI to my Samsung DLP and once in a while I get just a green screen, unplugging the HDMI from the back of the TiVO and plugging it back in seems to fix the problem though.
> 
> Very strange


That is one of the common failure modes, but it could also be your cable. Try a new cable. If it still fails, call DTV. If it's the HR10, the problem is usually cracked solder joints on the HDMI card. Wiggling the cable or unplugging it will sometimes move the card enough to (temporarily) fix it, but it's not long for this world.

If you're feeling more ambitious, open the box and press on the center of the HDMI card or give it a wiggle. If you lose picture, you've got a bad card.


----------



## jaked (Feb 6, 2005)

when my HDMI fails, I get a message that I can see when I switch back to RGB connection, saying that the TiVO got overheated... weird


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

wje said:


> That is one of the common failure modes, but it could also be your cable. Try a new cable. If it still fails, call DTV. If it's the HR10, the problem is usually cracked solder joints on the HDMI card. Wiggling the cable or unplugging it will sometimes move the card enough to (temporarily) fix it, but it's not long for this world.
> 
> If you're feeling more ambitious, open the box and press on the center of the HDMI card or give it a wiggle. If you lose picture, you've got a bad card.


if the problem is being solved by replugging it on the tv side (and not the tivo) that it is not an HDMI failure.

HDMI can be temperamental. and TV's get confused once in a while and that is being solved normally by unplugging and plugging back in. so next time that happens try it on the TV side and see what happens


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

flmgrip said:


> if the problem is being solved by replugging it on the tv side (and not the tivo) that it is not an HDMI failure.
> 
> HDMI can be temperamental. and TV's get confused once in a while and that is being solved normally by unplugging and plugging back in. so next time that happens try it on the TV side and see what happens


Correct. There was a (HR10) software problem that caused HDMI handshake problems with some TVs. It was fixed with the 'f' software update. However, there are some TVs that themselves have HDMI handshake problems. What really causes the sync problems is the HDCP protocol. It's very complex and only there so content providers can make life difficult for everyone. Best test is to open the HR10 and push on the HDMI card.

One note... it doesn't make any difference which end you unplug. Unplugging either end forces a renegotiation on both sides.


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

wje said:


> One note... it doesn't make any difference which end you unplug. Unplugging either end forces a renegotiation on both sides.


yes but by unplugging on the tv side you will find out if it is a handshake problem or a mechanical failure in the h10 (lose conntact or card etc..)


----------



## kamikazee18 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a 61" Samsung DLP and when I use the HDMI cord I can only receive HD channels... once I switch to a regular channel is says there is no signal. The component cords however work fine. I have the Scientific 8300 cable box and the cable provider said that the 8350 box will fix the problem (they of course don't carry that box).... but every time i call them they give me a different story... Does this sound like a problem with the tv not reading the hdmi correctly or a problem with the box?

Any information someone could provide regarding this issue would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

Dmut said:


> The cheap HDMI cables (like the ones that come free with your tv or box) often come loose. Thats why you are getting that green screen. I had that problem, switched to Monster Cables (which I usually think are a rip off), and now I don't have that problem at all anymore.


Trust me, it wasn't the cables. You wasted $100. I've upgraded over 20 HD Tivos before they came out with the fix for the bad HDMI card. Over half had bad HDMI cards right out of the box, others had the card go bad after a few hours of use. Your problem is a bad card and it will resurface, probably sooner than later.

HDMI is a digital signal, you don't need an expensive cable for a 10 or 20 foot run. The reason those cables are so expensive is because they have a huge markup. A friend of mine used to work at Best Buy. The employee discount on cables was 90% off. They make more money on cables than on anything else in the store.


----------



## aphex187 (Aug 29, 2004)

kamikazee18 said:


> I have a 61" Samsung DLP and when I use the HDMI cord I can only receive HD channels... once I switch to a regular channel is says there is no signal. The component cords however work fine. I have the Scientific 8300 cable box and the cable provider said that the 8350 box will fix the problem (they of course don't carry that box).... but every time i call them they give me a different story... Does this sound like a problem with the tv not reading the hdmi correctly or a problem with the box?
> 
> Any information someone could provide regarding this issue would be greatly appreciated!


It sounds like your box is only outputting 480i via that HDMI cable and since HDMI won't do 480i then thats the reason you only recieve HD, since its probably in 720p/1080i. Try making sure your box outputs everything at 720p which most likely is the native rez of your TV anyways.


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

Runch Machine said:


> HDMI is a digital signal, you don't need an expensive cable for a 10 or 20 foot run. The reason those cables are so expensive is because they have a huge markup. A friend of mine used to work at Best Buy. The employee discount on cables was 90% off. They make more money on cables than on anything else in the store.


Minor correction to the above:

Both BB and CC make more profit on service contracts than they do on anything else. In the case of CC, *all* their profits for the last several years are the result of service contract sales.

I'm sure that cables provide a fairly high margin, but nothing even close to the margins on the service contracts.


----------



## kamikazee18 (Jan 28, 2006)

That did the trick, I literally talked to three "tech" people at the cable company and a cable guy came out to my house as well, none could help. 

Thanks again.


----------



## arvinp2002 (Feb 19, 2008)

HI Folks:
I have a philips TV model 32pf5320/28 which has an HDMI connection and trying to connect to a magnavox upconverting DVD player DP170MS8. I can't for the life of me make them talk with HDMI. It works fine with component cables. Anyone have any ideas?


----------

